# F2L Tips (no long algs) for Annoying Cases



## Smiles (Nov 20, 2016)

Subscribe for more tutorials and stuff about improvement!
youtube.com/JPerm






I see a lot of videos about special F2L tips and algs, so I wanted to contribute my share of these to the community, ones that I personally think are important and I don't see elsewhere.
I use these in a lot of my solves.


----------



## Tom Joad (Nov 21, 2016)

I average about 26 seconds and your videos are exactly what I've been looking for, thanks!


----------



## Tom Joad (Nov 21, 2016)

The case at 56 seconds... what do you do if it needs to be inserted in the diagonally opposite slot?

I currently do RUR' RUR' R to pair them up, which seems inefficient.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice video.

At 1:27, I prefer to put the corner at the back and sledgehammer to set up the pair. U L F' L' F.

At 4:40 you can also set up with a sledgehammer. U R' F R F'.


----------



## Smiles (Nov 22, 2016)

Tom Joad said:


> The case at 56 seconds... what do you do if it needs to be inserted in the diagonally opposite slot?
> 
> I currently do RUR' RUR' R to pair them up, which seems inefficient.



I'm glad you like the video! It means a lot to me.

Sorry I can't really tell what your alg is trying to say, maybe you're missing some U moves or y rotations in there?

Oh my god. I was about to refer you to the part of the video where I explain how to get it into the diagonally opposite slot...
BUT I FORGOT TO EDIT IT INTO THE VIDEO.

with the edge at Front/Right and the corner right on top of it, with the slot at Back/Left, you can do:
(R U R' U')2 + insert, or
(U R U' R')2 + insert, or
U L2 u L2 u' L2, or
U R' F R F' y + insert

i usually use the 2nd or 3rd one, haven't decided which one i like better.



mark49152 said:


> Nice video.
> 
> At 1:27, I prefer to put the corner at the back and sledgehammer to set up the pair. U L F' L' F.



I forgot about that one. I think I prefer the one in the video though, but this is really fast too.



mark49152 said:


> At 4:40 you can also set up with a sledgehammer. U R' F R F'.



That solves a different EO too. I learned that at some point but forgot about it again. I will definitely start using that for edge control.

I was going to put your solutions in the video as annotations and give you credit, but I guess youtube won't let me do annotations and an end screen at the same time, so I'll put it in the description. Thanks for letting me know about these!


----------



## Chicken Noodle (Nov 22, 2016)

Good stuff. Subscribed.
Also, does anyone know of a nice way to solve the case where the F2L corner and edge are in adjacent slots, and the stickers facing you match? The setup is R U R' L' U' L F' U F.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 22, 2016)

Chicken Noodle said:


> Good stuff. Subscribed.
> Also, does anyone know of a nice way to solve the case where the F2L corner and edge are in adjacent slots, and the stickers facing you match? The setup is R U R' L' U' L F' U F.


I would solve the other pair first


----------



## Chicken Noodle (Nov 22, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> I would solve the other pair first



And the most helpful reply of the year award goes to ...


----------



## sqAree (Nov 22, 2016)

But what if the other pair has the exact same case? (just mirrored)


----------



## Smiles (Nov 22, 2016)

Then DNF

edit:

first of all, you can reverse your setup moves to solve the case?
but if you want another way, i found one.

sledgehammer the edge and then do U' L' U L to pair them
as a bonus, if you do the full insert, it also pairs up the last pair in sqAree's scenario 

R' F R F' U' L' U L R U' R'
and then in sqAree's scenario, do y' R U' R' at the end


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 23, 2016)

"Does anyone know of a nice way to solve the case where the F2L corner and edge are in adjacent slots, and the stickers facing you match? The setup is R U R' L' U' L F' U F. "
Not exactly 'nice' but I came up with these many years ago..
F' U' F L' U' R U M' x'
F' U' F r' F' R F M'

Macky's Cubefreak site may have some ideas, maybe among the Jeff2l subsection?


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 23, 2016)

Yeah my reply was meant light heartedly, but seriously, I would try to solve the other pair first. We focus a lot on F2L case solutions as if that's all F2L is about, plus lookahead I guess, but there are other skills that are also important, like choosing the best pair, preserving pairs, using open slots, knocking stuck pairs out of slots ahead of time, etc. 

If I ended up with my last two pairs stuck as mirrors of the above case, it wouldn't be bad luck, it would be because I screwed up.


----------



## Smiles (Nov 23, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> If I ended up with my last two pairs stuck as mirrors of the above case, it wouldn't be bad luck, it would be because I screwed up.



You didn't mess up because you can multi slot it
R' F R F' U' L' U L R U' R' y' R U' R'


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 23, 2016)

Chicken Noodle said:


> Good stuff. Subscribed.
> Also, does anyone know of a nice way to solve the case where the F2L corner and edge are in adjacent slots, and the stickers facing you match? The setup is R U R' L' U' L F' U F.



F U' r U r' F2 U' F

EDIT: I genned alot of algs for alot of cases like this: 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bqKEKg1kIsqcj5fbbX1tyNgdg3ChPSxynMQ2YYbeSks/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Chicken Noodle (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies, guys. I'll be sure to check out the spreadsheet, and the multislot is also pretty cool.


mark49152 said:


> Yeah my reply was meant light heartedly, but seriously, I would try to solve the other pair first.



I feel like it might disrupt the flow of the solve if I saw that I got this case, then had to search for another pair to do instead (which is why I wanted an alg). But you're absolutely right that it would be better to just prevent it or choose another pair to track ahead of time, etc.


----------

